# trojan loader problem



## premier homes (Sep 26, 2006)

i own a 1969 trojan loader 164-A, and im having problems with the transmission fluid pressure. when you have trans pressure it will move and function properlybut, at the drop of a dime it will totaly loose pressure and no longer move. any ideas?


----------

